# USB-Stick schreibgeschützt (nach Zugriff unter Linux)



## Daxi (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen USB-Stick zugelegt.
Ich habe unter Win2k Verzeichnisse und Dateien aufgespielt...
Soweit sogut...
Nachdem ich ihn unter Linux (Mandrake 10) verwendet habe, erhalte ich unter Win2k kein Schreibrecht mehr auf dem Stick.

Ich habe bereits im Internet gesucht...
Es heißt, dass man den USB-Stick unter Linux unmounten müsse...
Also bei mir mit umount /mnt/removable

Ich bekomnme die Meldung, dass /mnt/removable laut mtab oder so nicht eingehängt sei...
Leider funktioniert der Schreibzugriff unter Win2k immer noch nicht...

Unter Linux kann ich schreiben... aber leider nur als root.
Ich kann als root auch die Scvhreibrechte nicht auf 775 oder 777 setzen...

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht weiter, da ich mich mit Linux so gut wie garnicht auskenne...
Kann mir jemand von euch helfen?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## empireblue (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab das jetzt mit meinem Stick 5x hin und her versucht, mal Linux, mal Windows und zurück. Konnte Ordner und Dateien auf beiden System erstellen und editieren.

Ich kenne Deinen Stick ja nicht, aber an den externen Schreibschutz bist Du nicht zufällig gekommen. Nur ne Frage.

Letzte Möglichkeit: Kopiere die Daten auf Dein System und formatiere den Stick.

Jenser


----------



## Daxi (7. Dezember 2004)

Einen hardwaremäßigen Kopierschutz hat der Stick nicht.
Formatieren hab ich unter Win2k schon probiert.
Win2k bring nur die Meldung "Diskette schreibgeschützt", wenn ich den Stick formatieren möchte.


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Dezember 2004)

Ist nur eine Iddee, keine Ahnung ob dass was bringt.
Hast du mal versucht ihn mit einem Programm wie Partition Magic zu formatieren ?


----------



## Daxi (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Partition Magic oder so hab ich nicht...
Mir ist aber noch eingefallen, dass ich den Stick mal unter ME einfach so abgezogen hab...
Kann das die Ursache sein?
Wie muss ich dann vorgehen?

[edit]
Leider gings mit Partition Magic auch nicht (mein Händler hats probiert).
Er schickt den Stick jetzt ein.

Danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft.
[/edit]


----------

